# EMS Educational Methodology Course



## BluesMedic (Dec 17, 2010)

I am a Paramedic/ Educator/ Coordinator in NC and am looking into an EMS Methodology Course.  I am also a Level I EMS Instructor with the state.  To obtain this one must have (going on memory here, its been awhile): documented field time of 2 years of 24/48 schedule or 1500 hours of pt. contact, minimum of 100 hours of teaching various topics in the specific discipline (Basic, Paramedic, etc), completed an educational methodology course and several other things.  

     My problem is this:  The education methodology course that is offered in my area of the state is the one provided by the state fire marshall's office. As such it pertains mostly to Fire-based education, not prehospital medicine.  It was a very simple, straight forward course but provided no real education on "how" to teach.  It did not cover adult learning modalities/ methods, best didactic/ field practices or even how to design a proper presentation.  Personally I have tried to overcome this by attending other lectures/ seminars on the topic, but I see many new instructors failing to "live up to their potential" so to speak.  It seems to me, in my area at least, the breakdown is in the way we are "teaching our teachers."

     I have contacted the  North Caroline State EMS Office and have been informed that currently there is no curriculum for an EMS methodology course nor are there any requirements for the instructor.  I have been instructed to provide the state with a syllabus and basic outline for approval and then to basically teach away, in accordance with the local college of course.

    I am currently using many resources in compiling a course syllabus/ outline, but I would love to have some feedback on what others thought should be included in the course, how many hours, etc. especially if there are established courses in other areas/ states.


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't think it should really contain EMS specific knowledge. An instructor should already have an exceptional nderstanding of the material being taught.

As part of my education I had to take 2 methodology of learning courses. I have found them invaluable to my teaching and even interacting with patients when giving instructions. 

I don't think you should reinvent the wheel. Call the local college that produces teachers. Especially if they have a masters of adult ed program, and copy theirs.


----------



## emtpche (Dec 17, 2010)

You should try looking into the National ***. of EMS Educators, the link is http://www.naemse.org.  They have instructor classes that sound like a match for you.  I myself have been trying to take the course just haven't had a schedule fit.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, looking into a NAEMSE course would probably be your best move. Hiring someone with an academic background in education would be beneficial, too.

Veneficus, there was an implication he might not have an exceptional understanding of the (EMS) material being taught, but his question had to do with teaching fire materials versus teaching medicine. I believe it was the category of content, as well as basic teaching issues that were not Fire or EMS specific.


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 17, 2010)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Yes, looking into a NAEMSE course would probably be your best move. Hiring someone with an academic background in education would be beneficial, too.
> 
> Veneficus, there was an implication he might not have an exceptional understanding of the (EMS) material being taught, but his question had to do with teaching fire materials versus teaching medicine. I believe it was the category of content, as well as basic teaching issues that were not Fire or EMS specific.



I must have missed that, I interpreted his background as being very capable in the EMS material.


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 17, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> I must have missed that, I interpreted his background as being very capable in the EMS material.





BluesMedic said:


> I am a Paramedic


 
...I certainly hope so.


----------



## emtpche (Dec 17, 2010)

What I gathered from his initial post is that the Fire instructor course was basic at most and he was looking for a little more in depth concept of teaching adult learners.  Like most everything else I see in this field, it is the 10% pulling the other 90% along kicking and screaming to step up our little world


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Dec 17, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> I must have missed that, I interpreted his background as being very capable in the EMS material.



Maybe my post should have been clearer.
I was jumping in to defend him. I got the impression that his concern about the fire instructor course not addressing EMS specific education was being dismissed as not important if one actually knows the EMS material. Which isn't so. Teaching fire topics and teaching medicine can have different issues that would need to be addressed in an instructor course. But it might be me misunderstanding posts.


----------



## BluesMedic (Dec 19, 2010)

I believe that I was slightly mistaken in what I was asking for.

I am currently researching Educational Methodology, specifically where it relates to adult learning.  I have noticed a hole in our area concerning teaching new instructors on how to teach and am in the process of creating a course to hopefully fill the void.

Never will I utter the words, "I know enough." For I believe a life long desire to learn is one of the best traits of being human, no matter if your a medic or not.  But I believe that the knowledge I do have is currently sufficient to teach the material.  As I learn and grow, so does the instruction that I give to my students.

My question was to other EMS educators out there on what education they recieved on how to teach.  I know many people with the knowledge base and the desire to teach, but they lack the ability and/or knowledge to present the information effectively to a body of adult learners.  This is what I think of when someone says "Instructor Methodology"; ie- teaching someone "how to teach".  This is what the Fire Methodology course that I took did not do, teach the would-be instructor on how to present the information.

There is a ton of information out there on adult learning, I am not attempting to re-invent the wheel here, my goal is to comprise that information into a managable amount of course time for any would be diadactic and/ or field instructors then basically putting an EMS "spin" on it.  

I can't speak for anyone else, but in my experience EMS courses are slightly different from most other college level classes (English, Sociology, Mathmatics, etc) in the way they are presented and also in the type of students that are typically attracted to EMS courses.  Adding to that, there is a large amount of learning done outside of the classroom.  Given all of this, I believe there is a need for an EMS Methodology course, at least in my area.

Until next time...

PS-I am now a member of NAEMSE and am currently looking into the courses they offer, thanks for the tip!


----------

